# What other pets do you keep??



## Georgina

Hey everyone!

I was just wondering if anyone kept any pets other than pigeons. It might be useful for members to know if someone else keeps the same pet or something (and I'm just being nosey really!!  ).

Currently, I keep rabbits, a hamster and lots of small birds including...
a green cheek conure
kakarikis
canarys
zebra finchs
bengalese finchs (or society finchs!!)
mexican house finches
chinese painted quail
magpie mannikins
diamond doves
hecks finchs
red eared waxbills...

I'm sure I've missed something but I can't think what  Silly me!! If anyone would like to have a look there's an album titled "non-pigeons" on my profile.

I'd love to know if any of you have any interesting pets too!!


----------



## Charis

Georgina....You need to join our NOSY member's club. Lot's of company there, myself included. Shi is the honorary President.
All of the animals/birds at my house are very interesting.
In addition to the pigeons...40 in all...
Senegal parrot
Sun Conure
3 lovely chickens
1 dog
1 cat
8 mice that are just about ready to begin the rest of their life at another location!
Other wonderful creatures arrive here, stay a while and then go to a forever home.


----------



## Lovebirds

Well, right now I've got about 100 or so pigeons, 3 dogs, Suzi, Gabby and Rudy and a cockatiel named Walley. There pictures of all of them in my albums.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Wow, you guys have some interesting pets other than pigeons.
In addition to my many pigeons, I have:
12 chickens (and today I found out I have some newly hatched chicks!  ) of all sizes and colors
2 budgies
A diamond dove
11 ringneck doves
2 dogs - a border collie and a jack russel
A guinea that decided to leave his home up the street and move in with us
An old tomcat that spends his days sleeping on the porch rail
And a tiny courtnix quail hen. She loves to lay her eggs in the nests of my pigeons who nest near or on the floor of the aviary.

I also used to have a turkey, a rabbit, and some ringneck pheasants.

We're all a big happy 'farm' down here


----------



## Georgina

Wow, you guys have some fantastic sounding pets!! I'd love a bigger pet like a dog or something but I still live with my parents and they won't let me keep animals in the house. Well, except for Ivy, my conure. My mum likes her so she got away with it!

I used to have a guinea pig but I had to give him away because I was severly allergic to him. 



> 12 chickens (and today I found out I have some newly hatched chicks! ) of all sizes and colors


...do we get to see a picture?? Please please please!! 

I'll have to join that nosy members group won't I?? Lol!!


----------



## Grim

Over 40 pigeons.
4 chickens
4 dogs
Fresh and saltwater fish
Ring neck doves
Quaker parrots


----------



## Scarlett9

Hey There!

I have...

-A Pigeon
-Two hooded rats
-Two parakeets
-Two domestic housecats
-Two dogs (Border Collie/Australian Sheepdog & Shih-Tsu)

In the past I have had hamsters aswell


----------



## TAWhatley

I currently have the following as pets: 

* Pigeons
* Ringneck Doves
* 1 Sultan Rooster
* Rabbits
* Dogs
* Cats
* Zebra Finches
* Parakeets
* Cockatiels
* Lovebirds
* 1 Cockatoo
* 1 Congo African Grey
* 1 Nanday Conure
* 1 Disabled European Starling
* 1 Disabled Male House Sparrow
* Domestic Ducks
* Domestic Geese

and have had hamsters, guinea pigs, rats, and even an African Pygmy Hedgehog for a short time (hedgehogs are illegal to have as pets in California). 

Terry


----------



## the bird man

i have 16 pigeons,4 road island red hens,4 dogs(1pit bull,1 labrador,1 mini daschound,1 chiuahau),2 ducks (1 pekin,1 rowan), 1 vetniamese pot belly bore, and fresh water fish


----------



## pdpbison

No Pets...

But...as far as inside here...

...a handful of Pigeons

...two Doves

...one Cockateil...

...wild field Mice ( not by choice )

...Crickets

...Spiders ( Cellar Spiders, Black Widows, and others whose names I do not know) 

...Roaches ( not many, but looks like three different species )

...Ants ( who catch and eat the Roaches ) 

...Occasional large nocturnal Moths ( looking for Moon-Blooming 'Datura' Plants which are scare downtown here anyore...)

Visits or night-spending by one of two feral Cats (who catch and eat the Mice )

Occasional Preying Mantis, Grasshopper, or Wind-Scorpian

...me...

It's like a 'Jungle', only less Vegetation...


----------



## maryjane

What a fun post. At the moment, I have










30-ish pigeons
one ringneck dove (Ivan)
nine cats(Lukey, Chester, Cindy, Chelsea, Orange Kitty, Scooter, Inky, Sukey, and Rupert)
a golden retriever (Leonard), a yellow lab (Ravi), and a black lab (Finnegan)









a giant goldfish (Conan the Barbarian)
a princess of wales parakeet (Hana)
a cockatiel (Cockatiel)
a parakeet (Susan)










and in the past I have had rats, mice, quail of all sizes, an unreleasable Virginia Opossum, chickens, ducks, chinchillas, guinea pigs, bunnies, a crayfish "town" (in a large plastic kiddie pool, about 200 of them! they were later released into a creek), all kinds of turtles, all kinds of frogs, a seagull (during his recovery), some other critters I'm sure I'm missing........









.....and a (chukar) partridge in a pear tree!!!


----------



## Avion

It sounds like Maryjanes ZOO. I think you missed your calling, you should have been a zoo keeper.

George


----------



## Dezirrae

Jez... I'm suddenly developing a "boring" complex... 

We have Pidge & Hope (pigeons), Juliet & Noel (ringneck doves), and Mr. Weiderman & Lacey (kitties). All have albums on my profile page. 

Though I suspect if Charis had her way I'd have at least a few more pijis







LOL

I have had Shelties, other cats, and a horse in the past though (does that count?  ) 

Oh, and does the corvette count as a "pet" - considering the amount of $$ we've put into it, it should be a member of the family 



pdpbison said:


> ...Roaches ( not many, but looks like three different species )
> 
> ...Ants ( who catch and eat the Roaches )


okay Phil - you officially gave me the whillies for the night. I'll now be feeling creepy crawly all evening... thank you


----------



## auroraborealis

*Critters*

Hello to all !

We have a nasty cat A.K.A. Catzilla that we found when she was 2 days old and have many wild birds at our feeders (blue jays, orioles, Northern cardinals,godfinches, chickadees, mourning doves, sparrows, woodpeckers,etc.). We are always trying to watch out for the neighbor's white persian chinchilla cat (easy to spot for the birds) and 5 more cats that wander in our yard including one with a bell on its collar with at night a raccoon, a skunk and a tomato loving groundhog.

We would love to have more animals but Catzilla will not share her throne !

Susan


----------



## mr squeaks

You said the magic word, Georgina: *NOSEY!!*

*CONGRATULATIONS!* You are now a member of the NMB (Nosey Member Bunch)! I have added you to the "list!."  

Phil _does_ tend to live in a different environment than the average human.  

I'm in an 660 sq. ft. apartment with 3 pigeons and 3 cats...and sometimes, an occasional rescued baby Grackle. 

Shi and the gang


----------



## Georgina

There's nothing wrong with being nosey!! LOL! I like to think of it as being "over interested" in stuff. Hehe!!

You all sound like you have really fab pets (or accidental pets!!). 

And those ants must be huge if they catch roaches!! Urggghhhh!!


----------



## Whitefeather

Georgina said:


> * *There's nothing wrong with being nosey!! LOL! I like to think of it as being "over interested" in stuff*. Hehe!!
> 
> You all sound like you have really fab pets (or accidental pets!!).


* I like that description, Georgina. 

Great selection on the topic as well. 

In addition to our 10 pigeons we have two cats. Reese, who was rescued from the gutter by our son, when he was 3 weeks old (he's now 6), & Sadie, who we adopted two years ago, after we had to say good bye to our beloved cat, Spanky, after a wonderful 19 year relationship. Both Spanky & Sadie were adopted from the same Humane Society.

I would *REALLY* like to have a *continental giant rabbit*.  

Cindy


----------



## Lin Hansen

Dezirrae - sorry, but I think I have you beat in the "boring" department....LOL

At this point, all I have is one cat, Penny and two betta fish w/ one looking like he's on his way out soon to that big ocean in the sky. The only pigeons I "have," are the ferals that visit my house every day.

I have had four other cats over the years (all now deceased after long, happy lives) and three guinea pigs (all deceased).

And that's about it! So far...........

Linda


----------



## spirit wings

lets see, hummm


cha cha the chinchilla

hon bun and willow..bunnies

14 bantams

3 dogs ,husker, kyper and dilesa
maltese/german pointer/beaglemix

pudsey the calico kitty

pip the dwarf hamster


dumplin the pony and jimmy the quarter horse

and 31 pigeons of course....THE END.....


----------



## mr squeaks

Georgina said:


> There's nothing wrong with being nosey!! LOL! *I like to think of it as being "over interested" in stuff.* Hehe!!
> 
> You all sound like you have really fab pets (or accidental pets!!).
> 
> And those ants must be huge if they catch roaches!! Urggghhhh!!



Well put, Georgina. Actually, we NMBers use the "key" word: *CURIOSITY or CURIOUS...* 

Of course, being "curious" does tend to have us poking our "curious noses" in other people's business...but NOT in a destructive way!

Personally, I have an insatiable curiosity and am always asking "WHY?!" 

Shi


----------



## Noisy_minor

here goes my little zoo

1 labrador x mastive x staffy
3 goldfish 1 was a rescue lol
3 albino bristle nost catfish
1 lucky crayfish
1 long neck turtle
5 carpet pythons
2 lesbian zebra finches 
1 japanese quail
2 king quails
2 scaly breasted lorikeets
1 cockateil was also a rescue
3 albino mice also rescues
4 rats 
3 chooks 
oh i almost forgot 1 fat beta fish "fred" 
i think thats them all and to think we have downsized over the years


----------



## pigeonmama

O.K., my turn.
2 aquariums, one with 2 kribensis, one with croaking (not as in dying, they literally croak) gouramis
2 dogs, Fred the whippet and Rudy (who needs to wear a doggie diaper because I.G.s are notoriously hard to house break) the Italian Greyhound.
2 heritage breed turkeys, Erka the Narrigansette hen and Little Girl the Beltsville White Hen.
chickens galore, 2 hens with babies. One chick escapes from his mom's pen, goes to the other hen's pen, eats and drinks, then can't get through the bars of the pen, and then he throws such a fit until I swap him back in with his mom. I have no idea why he does this. Maybe he likes the other hen's cooking more ?
5 doves, cookie and her mate Brutus, Lovey their daughter,Bogey and for crying out loud, now the recall shuts off, I can't remember the last dove's name.
My wonderful pigeons, some figuritas, some old style frills, some mutts , some rescues.
and a Meyer's parrot, who isn't really mine, he lives at a pet shop and I go visit and play with the little nerd bird.
Daryl


----------



## spirit wings

pigeonmama said:


> O.K., my turn.
> 2 aquariums, one with 2 kribensis, one with croaking (not as in dying, they literally croak) gouramis
> 2 dogs, Fred the whippet and Rudy (who needs to wear a doggie diaper because I.G.s are notoriously hard to house break) the Italian Greyhound.
> 2 heritage breed turkeys, Erka the Narrigansette hen and Little Girl the Beltsville White Hen.
> chickens galore, 2 hens with babies. One chick escapes from his mom's pen, goes to the other hen's pen, eats and drinks, then can't get through the bars of the pen, and then he throws such a fit until I swap him back in with his mom. I have no idea why he does this. Maybe he likes the other hen's cooking more ?
> 5 doves, cookie and her mate Brutus, Lovey their daughter,Bogey and for crying out loud, now the recall shuts off, I can't remember the last dove's name.
> My wonderful pigeons, some figuritas, some old style frills, some mutts , some rescues.
> and a Meyer's parrot, who isn't really mine, he lives at a pet shop and I go visit and play with the little nerd bird.
> Daryl




ohhhh! you have figuritas....how do you like them? have you got a picture? do you breed them?... how small they are...I was thinking of getting some oneday.


----------



## pigeonmama

Oh,yes, I have figs. I used to have many, and lost all most all of them this last winter to an ermine. I used to breed/show. I am fortunate in that 2 people who knew what happened gave me some figs. I now have some whites and some blacks. I used to have all colors imaginable.
Figs, just like any other breed of pigeon, make wonderful pets, it all matters how much time you spend with your birds. My original figs were all very tame, I would have birds on my head, arms, shoulders, feet, any time I went in to the loft. I still have 2 that are on me any time I'm in the loft, and one who escapes out the door and follows me everywhere.
I hope you are able to get some. You'll enjoy them. As little as they are, they are just as brave as any sized pigeon when it comes to defending their nests/babies/mates.
Daryl


----------



## philodice

I have eight ringneck doves, 
two rabbits.

Possibly will have: Second New aviary installed this summer! I'm looking forward to rescuing a few pigeons, and possibly 2 more rabbits. All new zealand breed.


----------



## Teresa

My pets at the moment are quite normal -- a dog, two cats and any pigeons that need attention -- but when I was a teenager and had a big garden I had all sorts, including 4 frogs, a hand-reared *hedgehog* and 5 *salamanders*. The biggest salamander was called Spy, and I used to take him to school in my pocket and scare the boys!


----------



## Georgina

I'm glad I started this thread up, it's quite fascinating hearing about all the different pets you guys keep! I wasn't expecting there to be such a variety, I feel like I should go out and get a skunk or something now!! LOL!! Actually, I've wanted a skunk for ages....

Noisy Minor - it's funny you should have two lesbian zebra finches as I have two gay zebra finches!!  Hehe!!


----------



## KIPPY

I have an old puppy, Barkley. She was a rescue walking the streets. We did have 5 dogs at one time and they all got old. I wouldn't mind getting another dog but Barkley has part chow in her and has kind of an attitude plus she is 14 with arthritis so I don't think she would handle a new dog very well.

14 pijes
3 rehabbed pijes that seem to want to stick around
5 rehabbing pijes in progress
9 pijes that are ferals but rarely leave my patio

I'm not sure how you guys do it, but this is about all I can handle.



> I have had Shelties


I had a Sheltie, very cool dog. The only problem is when she would bark at the vacuum.


----------



## Noisy_minor

kippy-its a never ending job but not one i would trade for the world. i think i would go nuts (well nuttier) if i didnt have all my pets.

and Georgina im glad you started this thread to, its really interesting to hear about people pets and how much every one cares for them. 

p.s can you actually buy skunks ova there that would be mad as if you could train it to spray people oh command "spray em Rover spray em"


----------



## Teresa

Noisy_minor said:


> ...and Georgina im glad you started this thread to, its really interesting to hear about people pets and how much every one cares for them.


Yes, great idea!



Noisy_minor said:


> p.s can you actually buy skunks ova there that would be mad as if you could train it to spray people oh command "spray em Rover spray em"


----------



## Dezirrae

Lin Hansen said:


> Dezirrae - sorry, but I think I have you beat in the "boring" department....LOL


 Glad I'm not alone feeling that way  Maybe it's a Jersey thing? heheheee....

I'll bet your feral flock is pretty big though!


----------



## Georgina

Noisy_minor said:


> p.s can you actually buy skunks ova there that would be mad as if you could train it to spray people oh command "spray em Rover spray em"



LOL!!!  People do keep skunks as pets over here although they're really rare. Apparently they are "de-scented" which I beleive means they have their scent gland surgically removed. However, I can think of loads of people I'd like to spray with a skunk!! Hmmmmm, you've put ideas into my head now!!

I'm going to find a picture of one... just because I can...... 


By georgefryer

Hehe!! Love it!!


----------



## Dezirrae

Georgina said:


> ... just because I can......


ROFL  That is my alltime favorite reason - for anything 

Seriously - great shot of the skunk - actually looks like it might be cuddly in that photo


----------



## KIPPY

That is a good shot. I didn't realize skunks were that cute. I think the last skunk I saw was Pe Pe Le Pu.



> actually looks like it might be cuddly in that photo


I agree, but I did notice those claws


----------



## EgypSwiftLady

Georgina said:


> LOL!!! People do keep skunks as pets over here although they're really rare. Apparently they are "de-scented" which I beleive means they have their scent gland surgically removed. However, I can think of loads of people I'd like to spray with a skunk!! Hmmmmm, you've put ideas into my head now!!
> 
> I'm going to find a picture of one... just because I can......
> 
> Hehe!! Love it!!


 AHHHHH! I've always wanted a pet skunk! I love it!:


----------



## pigeonkeeper

hi, i have
-3 budgies, one escaped a couple of days a go so i originally had 4
-lots of tropical fishes
-4 betta fish
-a painted turtle
-two oscar cichlid fish
-a piranha
thats all!


----------



## Msfreebird

I had a pet skunk for 12 years. Bought her from a skunk farm in Minnisota. Best, sweetest, loveable pet I've ever had! They are like a "kitten" forever - very playful. "Shaky" RIP
Now I have 3 dogs, 2 chow chow's "Leena" and "Belle", and Choc. Lab "Gunnar"
3 Maine **** Cats - Jack, Skye, and Kizzy
Siamese - Kato
Mollucan Cockatoo - Lexi
"disabled" squirrel (hit by car, blind in one eye) - Silly Girl
68 +/- Pigeons - homers, tumblers, american fantails


----------



## Georgina

Msfreebird said:


> I had a pet skunk for 12 years. Bought her from a skunk farm in Minnisota. Best, sweetest, loveable pet I've ever had! They are like a "kitten" forever - very playful. "Shaky" RIP
> 
> 
> 
> You lucky thing!! Are they easy to care for?? My sister actually said she'd buy me one as a present if I could find a breeder... no luck yet but I'm still looking!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Msfreebird

Georgina said:


> Msfreebird said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had a pet skunk for 12 years. Bought her from a skunk farm in Minnisota. Best, sweetest, loveable pet I've ever had! They are like a "kitten" forever - very playful. "Shaky" RIP
> 
> 
> 
> You lucky thing!! Are they easy to care for?? My sister actually said she'd buy me one as a present if I could find a breeder... no luck yet but I'm still looking!!
> 
> 
> 
> They are very easy to care for. You just have to "skunk proof" your home. They do try to squeeze into small areas and have a tendency to get there heads stuck in things where they don't belong (trash - empty jars!!) They don't chew on things (like puppies and kittens) and they can't jump (fat body), they can climb a bit (beds, sofa's, chairs) if they can get their "very long" (but blunt) toenails in for traction. They eat dog food and veggies. Mine was litter box trained. I would love to get another one, but they are illegal in my state now. But if I could find another breeder - I'd get one anyway! Very very playful and amusing.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Donitb4

One dog, one rabbit, a cockatoo, 58 gal reef tank.


----------



## Noisy_minor

Hahaha georgina is going to have a skunk next week just wait. nice pic i cant say ive ever seen a real pic of a skunk i think the only one ive seen was in bambi or thumper one of those movies lmao. yes im 20. i would train him to spray the sales people that yell thru the door after i shut it.


----------



## Msfreebird

My pet skunk use to have free run of the house. One hot summer day I had the back door open to my enclosed porch. "Shaky" was out there playing around. The guy from the electric company came in to read the meter. (even descented pet skunks stomp, warn and assume "firing" position) The meter reader froze in his tracks and the expression on his face was priceless!!!


----------



## Georgina

Msfreebird said:


> My pet skunk use to have free run of the house. One hot summer day I had the back door open to my enclosed porch. "Shaky" was out there playing around. The guy from the electric company came in to read the meter. (even descented pet skunks stomp, warn and assume "firing" position) The meter reader froze in his tracks and the expression on his face was priceless!!!


LOL!! That's hilarious!! Oh, I can just imagine the fun I'd have with a skunk!! I think I'd teach it to walk with a harness and wander along the seafront with it, scare away all the tourists!  Can they be kept outside or do they get cold easily? I don't think my parents would be too hot on the idea of having a skunk stomping round the house and threatening the postman!!


----------



## jeepsterwannabe

We are currently living with 4 dogs and 1 cat. My wife and I are researching the idea of a Dairy Goat. I had 3 when I was growing up and enjoyed the fresh milk.


----------



## Georgina

Aww, that would be cool! My nextdoor neighbour has two pygmy goats, they're so funny!! They get into our garden sometimes and eat all the plants though  LOL! They also have a shetland pony and three sheep so it's like living next to a farm. I love them!


----------



## jeepsterwannabe

Georgina,
I adore goats, always have, they are so fun and the babies make me jealous, with all the bouncing and carefree living....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f0Y-SvS9kwo&feature=related


----------



## Lovebirds

Check this one out. I hate it when YouTube videos are posted. I always wind up looking at a dozen more videos...............


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nP5QXPZD6HE


----------



## Georgina

Awwwwwwww!!! Those videos are both so cute!! I ended up watching loads of them too! This goat chat has reminded me of some photo's I took at Birdworld........

Here's a baby goat...

By georgefryer

And here he is again.....

By georgefryer

And here's me trying to steal the baby goat................................ 

By georgefryer


----------



## Lovebirds

Georgina said:


> Awwwwwwww!!! Those videos are both so cute!! I ended up watching loads of them too! This goat chat has reminded me of some photo's I took at Birdworld........
> 
> And here's me trying to steal the baby goat................................
> 
> By georgefryer


OH, he's cute. So, were you able to sneak him out and take him home??? LOL


----------



## Noisy_minor

goat are pretty fun, my school had a farm and i used to take the babies home on week ends, and holidays to bottle feed them, was heaps of fun. just dont get a billy they like to urinate on there beards apparently the girls think its a lovly smell. lets just say you will smell a male goat before you see him.

ive put up some more pics in my album of some of my pets if yas wanna check em out


----------



## Georgina

Lol, no I didn't sneak him out!! I was tempted though. I made a mental note to myself to wear a bigger coat next time to sneak one out in!!  There were a couple of little kids watching and they started trying to pick the goat up after I'd put it down!! OOPS!!

Noisy Minor- what is that gorgeous little baby bird in your phot album?? He was so sweet!!


----------



## Noisy_minor

Noisy Minor- what is that gorgeous little baby bird in your phot album?? He was so sweet!![/QUOTE]

cant remember if i replied to your question.

he is a baby Noisy minor bird my mum found him at the school she works in. he has since been passed onto my ex girlfriend who has more experience with the release of territorial and aggressive birds. i was dumb and didnt get another photo of him with all his feathers.


----------



## Max1170

*some of my pets*

These are some of my pet, Blue the Macaw and Simba the Bengal cat.

I have for pets 
2 Bengal cats
80 plus Homers
2 Rabbits
1 duck
1 Blue and gold Macaw
1 European black hamster

I am looking to get a green iguana.... I need to do my research first before I get one...Max


----------



## jeepsterwannabe

I would like to get a parrot. a few friends have them. African greys, Maccaws, they are so intelligent.


----------



## Max1170

jeepsterwannabe said:


> I would like to get a parrot. a few friends have them. African greys, Maccaws, they are so intelligent.


My Macaw is always with me, they need lots of attention and If they don't get it.....They let out these loud screams. Parrots need lots of love and attention. He loves to shower with me and I use a blow dryer to dry him off after his bath..... They are a lot of work....Max


----------



## jeepsterwannabe

there is a maccaw for sale in my town pet shop. He has been there for probably 20 years. He tries to bite everybody, if you arent afraid you can stop him though, I just grab his beak each time. Then he will let me scratch his head or he will climb onto me, play around and stuff. But he is only doing this to try and get my guard down....then he tries to bite again...he is very sly. Since i stay in Condition Orange all the time, i just grab his beak again. (i am just that tactikewl)
 I watched him one day, A young lady walked into the store and he started cat calling and whistling. The young lady walked up to him and he immediately bit her. She started walking away and He starting begging..."I'm really sorry...Don't leave me, come back, I want to talk to you and you're so pretty"....He cracks me up. When people bring their dogs in, he will go through a list of commands, it is funny how many dogs just start following orders...


----------



## Msfreebird

Lexi (my mollucan cockatoo) calls (screams) me by my first name if I ignore her! They are very demanding  I got her 14 years ago when she was only 3 months old. She was a polyoma virus survivor and had to be removed from the aviary/breeder. So I got her free  She is a carrier of the virus now, so I can never have another parrot around her  I'm her life mate - she's laid 3 eggs for me!


----------



## Charis

Msfreebird said:


> Lexi (my mollucan cockatoo) calls (screams) me by my first name if I ignore her! They are very demanding  I got her 14 years ago when she was only 3 months old. She was a polyoma virus survivor and had to be removed from the aviary/breeder. So I got her free  She is a carrier of the virus now, so I can never have another parrot around her  I'm her life mate - she's laid 3 eggs for me!


They are such a handful!...I have personal experience.[EEK!]
I'm so glad you rescued her.[SMILE}


----------



## jeepsterwannabe

I have considered a parrot many many times over the last 20 yrs. I always weigh it carefully and decide against it because I do understand my own time constraints and prior commitments.


----------



## Georgina

I forgot to chect this thread for a while, sorry guys!! 

Nice to see all these new pictures of your pets, Max, your macaw is beautiful! And I love msfreebird's Lexi. I have a green cheeked conure - Ivy - and her squeeking and calling drives me mad so I've no idea how you guys put up with yours! Lol! She completely untrainable too, the only thing I've managed to teach her since I got her in january is kissy noises. And even those she only does when she feels like it. It's a good job she's cute!!  My pair of kakariki's have four tiny chicks at the moment and I'm hoping to try to handrear one for myself once they're a bit bigger. They're really nice birds and they're ever-so quiet compared to other parrot types. There are some pictures of Ivy and my kakariki's in my album on my profile if anyone would like to have a look (I'd add them to the thread but I've broken ImageShack!! Doh!).


----------



## NitaS

Wow, the number of pigeons you guys have. I don't feel so bad about having 46! I also have 2 dogs, 2 cats, 2 parakeets, (does my son's Beta fish count), and my husband has 30some whitetail deer, which thank heavens aren't in the house!


----------



## little bird

I sometimes wonder why I'm a member of a pigeon forum but truly, I do apply much of what I learn here to my birds. I have a quaker parrot, a green cheeked conure, and 5 finches.


----------



## Georgina

Lol, I bet the deer would make a mess if they did live in your house!! Hehe!! I made friends with a deer in the New Forest last time I went, it tried to eat my handbag 

Little bird - how's weavie doing?? He's such a cute little guy. I really wish I still had mine.


----------



## little bird

Georgina
Weavie is still chasing his harem....2 society finchs and 2 bronze mannikins....he's about due to change into his off season ''brown sparrowish'' color. I always worry at his feather change as he must moult all his feathers except his wings. If he manages...I know he is still healthy and probably good for 6 more months.


----------



## Georgina

Aww, i'm sure he'll be fine! He should be used to it after all those years!  It's weird to think he's the same age as me.


----------



## little bird

I truly wish that I could prove his age. He was wild caught and imported in probably late 1986 and arrived at my friend's pet shop in Feb 1987 and was totally naked except for his wings cause he had been plucked by the others in the shipment. I don't remember if his beak was black or horn color and I didn't realize until much later that his beak changes color as does his feathers when he is in season. If I had realized about the beak, I would have know if he was a breeding adult or a juvenile when he was caught. I still wouldn't know his age but if that beak had been black..... he could be much older than the 21+ years he has lived with me. I got him on 2/4/1987.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Nona, that he has lived so long is a testament to your great care of him.


----------



## little bird

Maggie, I truly believe it is in his genes. No other domestic bred finch I have owned has lived anywhere near this long. Most do live way beyond the average ..... which is 6 years, but the best I have attained with societies or zebras is 9/10 years.


----------



## Georgina

I dont think I've ever had a bird live for that long, you must look after them so well! Most of my finchs and canarys have lived for four or five years. I always thought that was quite good but obviously I could do better! I guess you never know how old they are when you buy them though. I know if they have scaly legs, it means they're older birds. Does Weavie tie bits of hay and grass around the cage bars? The ones I had were forever doing it, trying to build nests. There were bits of hay hanging off the wire of my avairy all over the place  It's a shame you can't prove how old he is (not that any of us would doubt you!) as you might have been able to enter him in the guiness book of records! Lol!


----------



## Lovebirds

little bird said:


> *I sometimes wonder why I'm a member of a pigeon forum *but truly, I do apply much of what I learn here to my birds. I have a quaker parrot, a green cheeked conure, and 5 finches.



*That's pretty simple........we love you and you love us.......well, MOST of us.........*


----------



## little bird

Lovebirds said:


> *That's pretty simple........we love you and you love us.......well, MOST of us.........*


Actually, I care about everybody on this forum. Grudges take up so much energy and I'm too old to waste mine.


----------



## Georgina

little bird said:


> Actually, I care about everybody on this forum. Grudges take up so much energy and I'm too old to waste mine.


I couldn't agree more!! There are more important things to fill your time with than daft arguements with people you're probably never going to meet


----------



## Lovebirds

little bird said:


> Actually, I care about everybody on this forum. Grudges take up so much energy and I'm too old to waste mine.


OH, I care too..........we're all humans and in our own way love pigeons, so you can't help but care.......but care and love are two different things. 
I'll shut up now. Reps stay or go........I don't care one way or the other.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady

little bird said:


> Actually, I care about everybody on this forum. Grudges take up so much energy and I'm too old to waste mine.



You are so kind and such a lovely person to know


----------



## Hutchison

My family consists of:
3 dogs. I only have 3 girls left 
http://www.valorcanecorsos.com/
1 husband
1 orange Koi (20")
1 platnum white Shubunkin (18")
other mix of cat fish, etc..

1 pigeon


----------



## TAWhatley

Hutchison said:


> My family consists of:
> 3 dogs. I only have 3 girls left
> http://www.valorcanecorsos.com/
> 1 husband
> 1 orange Koi (20")
> 1 platnum white Shubunkin (18")
> other mix of cat fish, etc..
> 
> 1 pigeon


Incredibly beautiful dogs! I think you've found a "home" here ..

Terry


----------



## Georgina

Wow, they are beautiful!


----------



## flyawayfar

2 horses. 5 dogs. 1 cat.........and anything eles that comes into my ''territory'' that i can feed.


----------



## lizz

wow. and i thought i was the freako hoarder of the universe!!! and well, even if i AM, apparently, i'm in good company!!! yay!

i "only" have three retired racing greyhounds, chamois, diesel and xander, all from littler 84833, all will be expecting presents for their ninth birthday on november 7th.

an italian greyhound, gwylan who's two

an evil but lovable 12 year old quaker, matisse

two crazy black headed caiques, olive who is three and ranger is only one.

kai is a year old blue and gold macaw

and the ever-famous two year old trooper, the miracle pigeon. 

i think that's it. oh, wait, i have a nineteen year old daughter, too! she sorta counts as a pet. 

i'm pretty sure i have pictures of the lot of them in my album. the ones of trooper at school are the absolute best, though.


----------



## Victor

We have a two year old dog named Chewie. He is a black Papion with a white chest.

Our cat named Sweetie is a sweet thing. 

Numerous fox squirrels and one black squirrel named Little Critter. He comes to me when called and sometimes eats from my extended hand. They squirrels are not really my pets, but we enjoy each others company. They live in our wooded back yard.


----------



## GimpieLover

Currently I have:
4 pigeons
2 parakeets
1 rabbit (my sisters)
3 cats
2 dogs
a 60 gallon fish tank full of fish
a 10 gallon gold fish tank
2 bettas
2 rats
...I got my own little farm goin =p


----------



## maryjane

Since last post, I have acquired, through no fault of my own  a betta, a gourami, a white water snail, a pleco (sucker fish), and five ghost shrimp. Just have to update the count hehe.


----------



## whitefeathers4u

Ok..I think I am the pigeon hoarder of the bunch...I haven't counted but...I think we are around 225..maybe more...actually probably more...I don't want to know!
3 doves, 2 cats (ragdolls) and 1 dog Border Collie/American Eskimo. My boyfriend says he is 100% barkhound...Yes, he does love to bark. Aren't you glad you are not my neighbor


----------



## Charis

whitefeathers4u said:


> Ok..I think I am the pigeon hoarder of the bunch...I haven't counted but...I think we are around 225..maybe more...actually probably more...I don't want to know!
> 3 doves, 2 cats (ragdolls) and 1 dog Border Collie/American Eskimo. My boyfriend says he is 100% barkhound...Yes, he does love to bark. Aren't you glad you are not my neighbor


I'd much rather it be you than the troll across the street from me!


----------



## Revolution Lofts

lol i have now, 120 pigeons, a aviary full of budgies, cocktails, and finches. (maybe 100 altogether?) I have 2 pitbulls named Buff and Demon (My brothers, but he lost interest so nwo they're mine  ) In our blueberry farm we have a pen which has 2 peacocks, a dozen quails. I had rescued an owl not long ago, but after he got better we let him go.


----------



## TAWhatley

Gurbir,

Please be careful not to overload yourself and not be able to take care of all these birds and animals. I'm 60 years old and have a hard time taking care of similar numbers to what you have let alone being able to pay for the feed they all need .. 

Terry


----------



## GimpieLover

TAWhatley said:


> Gurbir,
> 
> Please be careful not to overload yourself and not be able to take care of all these birds and animals. I'm 60 years old and have a hard time taking care of similar numbers to what you have let alone being able to pay for the feed they all need ..
> 
> Terry



Yes, it is easy to get overloaded and overwhelmed, especially when you take in rescues. Being 20, It takes much dedication to say no to parties and trips to make sure my animals are taken care of, but it is the most rewarding feeling to know you cn make a difference in a little cratures life =)


----------



## corvid

hey guys

Now lets check under our beds, what we have here...:

6 veryyyyyyyy old cats

6 + finches (Gouldian and Society)

And I typed + by the finches, cause as I got busy with baby birds this summer, so did they...LOL
Now I believe there is 11 of them there and SHE is still sitting on eggs

Then I have whole basket of crickets, which at this point got to be my pets

and same basket of meal worms...LOL


----------



## JGregg

4 pigeons
1 starling
1 dove
2 cats

It takes a while to feed them in the morning!


----------



## BirdDogg10

Might as well jump on the and wagon

2 dogs

beagle-Rudy(female)

pug-Bentley(male)

pigeons-0 I do plan to get one though.


----------



## carolyn

3 ferrets- 2 females & 1 male
1male cockatiel
A pair of diamond doves
1 male chihuahua
1 female cat- Midnightew87
some strays outside
And now lucky charm my pigeon
oh I cant forget my goldfishes that are about 6' inches big they were feeders for my cat fish, but everytime there was one left we saved it from being eaten by grumpy the cat fish...lol


----------



## risingstarfans

BirdDogg10 said:


> Might as well jump on the and wagon
> 
> 2 dogs
> 
> beagle-Rudy(female)
> 
> pug-Bentley(male)
> 
> pigeons-0 I do plan to get one though.


Sorry, but pigeons are like potato chips. You can't have just one....


----------



## Ed

Here are my three dogs


----------



## TAWhatley

StoN3d said:


> Here are my three dogs


Your dogs are delightful! What are their names and ages?

Terry


----------



## Georgina

Oh my gosh, those woofers are gorgeous!


----------



## texas.410

Just got a new Rooster he is a bantom game rooster. His name is Hero.


----------



## j_birds

don't think I'll list all my past critters as I'm not in the mood to write a book in 1 day. At present I have Mojo, a dog i adopted from aniamal shelter when My aussie Shepherd (Diana)companion of many years died. I have 12 dove and 200 pigeons. Jim


----------



## TAWhatley

texas.410 said:


> Just got a new Rooster he is a bantom game rooster. His name is Hero.


Great photo, Texas and Hero! 

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley

j_birds said:


> don't think I'll list all my past critters as I'm not in the mood to write a book in 1 day. At present I have Mojo, a dog i adopted from aniamal shelter when My aussie Shepherd (Diana)companion of many years died. I have 12 dove and 200 pigeons. Jim


What kind of dog is Mojo, Jim? 

Terry


----------



## nmillerhhi

*My household*

We live in a rented house so we have limits as to what we can have. Here's the listing though:

Blessing - pigeon with an attitude aka buzzard
Chico - toy chihuahua (2 lbs grown) aka beagle
Rhett Butler - miniature pinscher (Min Pin) aka long legged galoot
Maggie - miniature dachshund aka chow hound or long short legged dog
Muffin - chihuahua (aka our old used dog -- see end of this post for explanation of where she got THAT nickname)
Hubby - Registered *******
Son - 22 year old boomerang son -- we're trying changing the locks now to keep him launched
Me - The Princess

Now about that old used dog. Remember I said hubby is a *******? He's a crane operator who can put on the ******* persona when he needs to, usually for comedy. I had moved to OK and he was still in GA working. He kept telling me Muffin was losing weight. One day he sent a picture and I blew my stack and told him to get the dog to the vet NOW. Turned out to be a life threatening emergency. She had megacolon. During the week of treatment, which included surgery, they went ahead and cleaned her teeth and spayed her. He had taken her to a vet in a very ritsy resort area. (note that we had an estimate of cost so he knew in advance what the bill would be and had the checkbook with him). When he went to pick her up, the parking lot was full of expensive luxury cars. The waiting room was packed. When the young girl presents him with the bill, he started in on her using his best ******* drawl "What do you mean $800? That ain't nuttin but an old used dog. Why I only paid $250 for her when she was new and you want $800 now that she's USED? I'm not from here. I'm just an old dirt construction worker and she's just a old used dog. Can't you help me out?" The girl was slack jawed with shock and the folks in the waiting room were laughing. Of course, he paid the bill and we were glad to have saved her life. But we often point her out as our old used dog. Actually, she's the queen bee around here.


----------



## j_birds

TAWhatley said:


> What kind of dog is Mojo, Jim?
> 
> Terry


I think he is maybe a beagle/ ? mix. He weighs around 40 plus lbs. Has all the gusto/energy of a beagle. He is also a very good rat catcher. He smells a rat it drives him crazy until he catches it. He looks a lot like the tanish color of the one stoNed posted.


----------



## TAWhatley

nmillerhhi said:


> We live in a rented house so we have limits as to what we can have. Here's the listing though:
> 
> Blessing - pigeon with an attitude aka buzzard
> Chico - toy chihuahua (2 lbs grown) aka beagle
> Rhett Butler - miniature pinscher (Min Pin) aka long legged galoot
> Maggie - miniature dachshund aka chow hound or long short legged dog
> Muffin - chihuahua (aka our old used dog -- see end of this post for explanation of where she got THAT nickname)
> Hubby - Registered *******
> Son - 22 year old boomerang son -- we're trying changing the locks now to keep him launched
> Me - The Princess


Sounds like a lovely household to me!  I love the "extra" names and how they got them!

Terry


----------



## Pegasus

*I have...*

A six years old American Stafforshire, two parakeets (Garu & Pucc- which my daughter named them) that I hope they expand their family too and my 2nd family of homing pigeons...


----------



## Teresa

nmillerhhi said:


> He had taken her to a vet in a very ritsy resort area. (note that we had an estimate of cost so he knew in advance what the bill would be and had the checkbook with him). When he went to pick her up, the parking lot was full of expensive luxury cars. The waiting room was packed. When the young girl presents him with the bill, he started in on her using his best ******* drawl "What do you mean $800? That ain't nuttin but an old used dog. Why I only paid $250 for her when she was new and you want $800 now that she's USED? I'm not from here. I'm just an old dirt construction worker and she's just a old used dog. Can't you help me out?" The girl was slack jawed with shock and the folks in the waiting room were laughing. Of course, he paid the bill and we were glad to have saved her life. But we often point her out as our old used dog. Actually, she's the queen bee around here.


I wish I'd seen that!!


----------



## overwelmedd

I currently have 2 dogs, 1 cat, 1 adult non flying female feral rescue and 1 feral chick 2 weeks old. LOL Brute, the adult pigeon chases the cat just for kicks and the cat is AFRAID of her. I tell the cat she is an embarassment to her breed  Used to have an older beagle that also gave the pigeons a wide berth as they were all running around on the floor together.


----------



## prophecy

I have other pets with my pigeon/dove............

5 dogs......
1 black/tan german shep-Beep
1 solid black german shep-Nyx
1 malamute/g.shep-Loki
1 husky/malamute-Tundra
1 american pit bull terrier-Bella boo

4 cats.........

1 soild black-ShaRune
1 siamese mix-Yeti-(aka 'itty bitty kitty')
1 buff orange-Deets
1 grey tabby-Kiszmit

1 european green toad-Sprocket

4 current Birds-soon to be a few more.(pigeons,of course)

1 feral pigeon-Georgia
1 white dove-Pigger
1 jenday conure-Sweety
1 cockateil-Budgie


----------

